# Questioning my CAAD10 5 purchase



## thosialg08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, thanks for reading. I just recently got into road cycling and bought my first bike last week...CAAD 10 5 (RACE RED!). I'm really excited about it...the weather has not been cooperative here so I haven't had much a chance to ride. I bought it to log miles for fun and fitness/maybe race later down the road.
I think I've been reading too many forums...because I'm questioning whether I should have gone up and sprung for the 10 4 with Rival components. My budget was maxed out at $1500 for the 5 version, the $1800 Rival would have been stretching it. But online people keep saying that Rival is a great set, blah blah blah, the FSA Gossamar crank is crap, blah blah. Wheelset is the same. When people say things like that, the $300 price jump doesn't seem that bad an idea. 

The 105 is solid, shifting felt good when I rode it the other day. I'm happy with the bike, but just unsure now whether the price saving was worth it (like if I have to replace the crankset at some point)...I'm telling myself that I can eventually put that $300 savings towards new wheels. Do you all think that is a good plan? Can I stop thinking about whether I should have gotten the 5 version? Should I just stop reading all these posts and wait til the precipitation stops and just ride, and stop worrying about what components it has cause it probably doesn't even really matter?

I'm 5'10" 170 lbs, 24 yrs old. new to cycling (but have been spinning for a long time), like to run too. First road bike. 
Edit: I got fit for the bike at my LBS, so it is fit properly and everything


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Blah, Blah, Blah*

You said it, and that's all it is.



> Can I stop thinking about whether I should have gotten the 5 version?


Yes, you can, and should.



> Should I just stop reading all these posts and wait til the precipitation stops and just ride,


Yes, you certainly should. Except maybe don't wait for the rain to stop. The bike won't melt, and neither will you.



> and stop worrying about what components it has cause it probably doesn't even really matter?


It sure as hell does not matter. You have a good bike, with good functioning components. Ride the hell out of it. 

If you're going to frequent forums like this, stop reading and asking questions about equipment, and switch to discussons about technique, finding routes, training plans, whether and how to find group rides, what kind of terrain you ride, cool things you saw on your last ride, how much your butt hurts and what to do about it, what to eat before, during and after a long ride, how much damn fun riding is, etc., etc., etc.

You have the bike. It's a good bike. Ride it, and stop thinking about whether you'd like a different bike better. This bike will give you thousands of miles of enjoyable riding. The only equipment questions you should allow yourself are about fixing or adjusting the bike to keep it in top working order.

It's about the riding. The bike is there to be ridden, not to be an object of obsession. 

Ride. And have fun.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

If you start thinking that way there really is no end to it. If you went for the 10-4, then why not spend an extra $300 and get the six-5, or six-4, and so on. If your goal was to get the best bike you could for that money then I don't think you could have done better. 105 is excellent as well, maybe not a light as Rival but not far off and functions just as well. The cranks are a downgrade maybe, but if you gave me a choice between better cranks or putting the money toward better wheels, I'd go with the wheels.


----------



## thosialg08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Great, thanks guys, appreciate it. I knew it was silly to think about all that crap. I guess I just wanted outside verification. I'm going to ride it like I stole it.


----------



## SKIBUMM (Feb 26, 2010)

Like others have said stop thinking and ride. You have a very good bike not a dang thing wrong with 105 or the FSA crank. Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Its a solid entry level bike. A bit above entry level. Its a lot nicer than what most people start out on. Ride it and enjoy it.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with pmf its above entry level bike and a great ride. Great frame to start with just in case you decide to upgrade. Also level of components don't make you any faster.enjoy your new bike.


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

My first bike was a Specialized Allez, which I really enjoyed, but after talking to my LBS where I bought the bike, I traded it in after the first year for an Allez Elite. It has 105 components and they have been great. I'm not a racer, but for recreational and group rides I can't complain. From what I read, a lot of people want to upgrade to 105!

I agree, it's easy to get overwhelmed by some of the info on this forum. You get the impression that you have to ride an ultra high end bike to get any pleasure out of it! When I was in my late 20's, I rode an old Motobecane that I bought used for less than $100 back in college. There wasn't anything high end about that bike, but I rode it quite a bit and always enjoyed it! I doubt if I would ridden any better with a high end bike.

I think your instincts were right on about saving up for a better wheelset down the road. Nothing wrong with what you have, but that's usually the first part that get's upgraded, except for the saddle maybe. 
Warm weather will be here soon. Sounds like you have a great bike that will allow you to ride all summer and cover all kinds of miles! Enjoy it!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

The 105 is a great group. You did the right thing.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Most production bikes dont include a half way decent set of wheels until you're around 5k.. I think its worth saving some cash on the lower end group and getting some nice wheels instead.

The bike you got is as race ready as as the model up.. as much as two models up even. You're good to go!


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

as much as i love SRAM, i would have done the same thing you did. you have a bad ass bike, now get out and ride it as much as you can!


----------



## thosialg08 (Mar 22, 2011)

*So awesome*

I took the bike out last night and rode it until I was cold. (I need to get some proper cold weather gear it seems, I got cold fast...that wind seemed to blow right through my three layers). What a sweet ride...god dang, I've never ridden anything that quick and nimble. I'm excited to figure out shifting technique so I can apply proper force at the proper time. I have a group of friends who currently ride, so that will be awesome when I can get out with them. I love to research and read, so I look at a lot of forums. It's so easy for new people to get overwhelmed with choices. You alls comments made me smile and appreciate my new purchase even more. Thanks again for helping me out. I've moved on to the coaching/training sub-forums to look at some training routines. Got on google maps last night to try and map out some routes (even though my friends will know all the best ones already...I can't wait though!)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

thosialg08 said:


> Got on google maps last night to try and map out some routes (even though my friends will know all the best ones already...I can't wait though!)



RidewithGPS.com is like google maps, but let you save, search and tweak your routes. You also get elevation and such. 

Here is one of mine favs:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/273735

There are other sites like this too. If you like the whole GPS thing,


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

other good route sites are mapmyride.com and endomondo.com

both of them have apps for a smart phone and can do route tracking, and mapping on the road. while i'm sure the garmin stuff works a little better, free.99 apps on my iphone are tough to argue with.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I just got my CAAD10 frame set. It's way nice and solid.

Don't over think things too much. You can always upgrade various components. The frame (which you have a nice one) is hard to upgrade.

Remember, the bike is only as good as the rider. I passed many people with way nicer bikes on my old entry level steed. Since I'm also into mtb racing, I already had the engine to power whatever I rode.

IF you were to throw money at something, as said above, go wheels. You can get a decent set for $300-500. I got some Williams system 30 for $500. Bicycle wheel warehouse has nice set ups for $300. My bud has the Shimano Ultegra tubeless wheel set and loves it. Many choices there. In fact, it could be too many, but wheels matter.


----------



## thosialg08 (Mar 22, 2011)

ahh those mapping sites are so much better. Google maps just isn't set up for this kind of stuff...I quickly figured that out. and I seeing this correctly...mapmyrides.com already has routes from other people around my town...YES. The only thing that is holding me up is riding on highways, that makes me pretty nervous. I'm trying to make routes that utilize all these country roads I have around my town, but that gets kind of hard (Small town in the Metro East (stl) area). The only thing about those is that they turn to gravel at some points, so I'll just have to try them out.


----------



## thosialg08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I couldn't be more happy with this bike. I did 26 miles on it today, farthest trip yet. Shifting is right on, bike is responsive and willing. I definitely made the right choice. I can't wait to slowly increase my endurance and speed to see what myself and this bike are really capable of. Thanks again.


----------



## KipDRunner (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought the same bike last fall (first road bike; I come from a DH MTB background) and all I can say that this bike is SOLID. I have been using it for collegiate racing and the aluminum frame is extremely light, and stiff (I have heard it called one of the best aluminum frames). Honestly if this is what you have for your first bike then as a new rider it is the LAST thing to be concerned about


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Rival or 105, Rival or 105... Who cares? You're riding a CAAD10!! Wish my first road bike had been that nice. BTW, you need to go out and ride. You won't regret anything after you do that. That bike is just a sweet ride.


----------

